# long 2610



## cmckinstry1 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if I am in the right place or not, but I have a Long 2610 tractor and my trouble is that when I am running the tractor, after it gets hot (about 20-30 minutes) the governor begins to rev the engine up and down and eventually the engine stalls. My guess is that the carbeurator is being starved for fuel but I can't figure out why. I have just recently changed both fuel filters as well so the filters are not the issue. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum cmckinstry1! Many others on here more mehanical than I, but is the fuel tank vented or is the cap vent, if equiped, open? Sounds like it might be vapor locking. Might varify that the fuel pump is working once it starts acting up too.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is there any chance of a loose line, or more trash still in the tank clogging the filters back up?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My 316 was some $80. I just got one for $26 at Schucks and pluged the old hole up with a tapered pin drove into the block. Why the heck do they need to be so expensive? Nothing there except some rubber diaphrams and a valve.:doubledev:smoking::furious::question:LOLL


----------



## ka4lgn (Oct 5, 2010)

Is this gas or diesel? My 2610 is diesel and I've had problems with trash in the fuel tank. Problem is there isn't a filter in the tank (like on fords) and any small particle can block the line. Mine would run days without a problem then the engine would surge then stop running. I would remove the rubber fuel line at the fuel pump and find no fuel coming from the tank. I could blow through the line and clear the blockage and fuel would again flow. Prime the pump/injectors and back to running again. Eventually I had to remove the fuel tank and wash it out to fix the problem. These are the steps I would do when it stops running. 
1. I take it you have already installed two new fuel filters. 
2. check that fuel is going from the tank to the fuel pump. 
3. if fuel is flowing check fuel flow at the injectors (if diesel)
4. Could be the injector pump but usually that works or doesn't and not related to heat build up from the engine running. 


3.


----------

